# Signal lamp?



## David John (Nov 23, 2006)

As we were talking in the pub, someone said "what do they call that lamp that sailors use to send morsecode from ship to ship" after all the comments we decided that no one knew.
But DO YOU?
Please put us out of our misserynd tell us.
Thank you
David John


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Aldis Lamp


----------



## Alan Rae (Jan 11, 2008)

*Signal lamp*

An "Aldis" lamp?(K)


----------



## jodalo (Sep 24, 2005)

As Marconi Sahib says tis the Aldis lamp, the big mounted 10in,20in and 40in are called signal projectors and do double duty as searchlights.
And the reason taint used much no more!

*The Lay Of The Last Signalman*

On a thickly wooden sponson where the last projector stands,
The museum pair of hand flags hanging idly in my hands,
with my jargon half forgotten of my stock and trade bereft,
I wonder what's ahead of me - the only bunting left.

The relics of my ancient craft have vanished one by one.
The Cruisers arch, the Morse flag and manoeuvring lights have gone,
And I hear they'd be as useless in the final Global war
As the helio, the foghorn and the masthead semaphore.

The masthead is sprouting gadgets like a nightmare Christmas tree.
There are whips and stubs and wave guides where my halyards used to be,
and I couldn't hoist a tack line through that lunatic array,
for at every height and angle there's a dipole in the way.

The alert and hawk-eyed Signalman is rendered obsolete
by the electrically operated optics of the fancy modern Fleet.
And the leaping barracuda or the charging submarine
can be spotted as a blob upon fluorescent screen.

To delete the human error, to erase a noble breed,
we rely upon a relay and we pin our faith to creed.
So we press a button, make a switch and spin a wheel,
and it's cent percent efficient when we're on an even keel.

But again I may be needed, for the time will surely come,
when we have to talk in silence and the modern stuff is dumb.
When the signal lantern's flashing or the flags are flying free -
it was good enough for Nelson and it's good enough for me.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Could have been written by Rudyard Kipling!
Peter4447


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The poem is certainly in the style of Rudyard Kipling, but I think he would have been seeing into the future if he knew about "waveguides" an "flourescent screens" (he died in 1936).

I found a reference to the poem, stating that it was written by an anonymous RN signalman under the pseudonym "Flag Wagger" in 1910. That old sailor wouldn't have anticipated these developments either, so presumeably the poem has been added to.

John T.


----------



## oceangoer (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter4447 said:


> Could have been written by Rudyard Kipling!


I wish it had been, then it wouldn't have been inflicted on me.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

what happened to the semaphore flags, they were in vogue long before Morse code. Bring on the yeoman of signals


----------



## jodalo (Sep 24, 2005)

I recollect once while in HMS Chichester while we were doing a replenishment at sea the RFA Skipper and the our skipper playing noughts and crosses on a blackboard on our bridge wing, the moves being passed by semaphore by the Yeoman of signals whose brother was his opposite number aboard the RFA between whom there was a fair bit of rivalry as to speed of transmission on both flags and lamps.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Made me feel guilty now.
To be responsible for the demise of the bunting to**er. Oh My (Sad)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

The son of Mr Aldis is alive and well, when I worked with him he let it slip out that he was the son of the" Lamp man"


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I was shown that poem many years ago by one of our "Bunts" and no one seemed to know who penned it.

Also "pinning your faith to Creed" was a reference to the Creed Type 12 teleprinters which started appearing in the RN/RFA during the late 60s. It was a poor faith to pin to, Type 12s were noisy, dirty, unreliable mechanical nightmares.


----------



## David John (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you all very much for your comments.
I knew I could rely on you chaps. If ever you come to Newington Nr Bawtry, Doncaster, pop into the Ship Inn.
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

There were a couple of different types of Aldis I remember.
One here the reflecting mirror moved.
The other where a shutter covered the bulb which had a black head.


----------



## dennyson (Dec 19, 2005)

*Semaphore Flags*



bob jenkins said:


> what happened to the semaphore flags, they were in vogue long before Morse code. Bring on the yeoman of signals


In the late 50's in London Docks the ex-Conway cadets/apprentices used to semaphore each other as to the time and pub each evening!

Regards
Dennyson


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

From what I can remember, RN hand held Aldis lamps used moving reflector mirror. The 10" mounted signal lamps used a larger lamp (bulb) and a horizontal slatted cover, opened and closed by a large crank type handle on the side. The larger 20" or 40" used the same slatted system, but were I believe, carbon-arc type lamps of mega amounts of candlepower and could be used for signalling over incredible distances by flashing on the underside of high clouds.
AB


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I can recall going out into the Hauraki Gulf quite often with NZ Naval vessels on sea trials after refits and witnessing the some times terse or cryptic ship to ship Aldis lamp signals.
On one occasion the Sydney Station based British Submarine HMS Tactician had submerged off Sydney heads and had crossed the Tasman Sea to the Hauraki Gulf underwater by using her snorkel to become the first Sub to do so.
I was on board HMNZS Taupo, a Loch or Lake Class frigate, that had completed a major refit and we were doing main engine trials at varying then full speed to set the valve linkages on the triple expansion steam engines. My job was to take indicator cards off the engines when directed and deliver the results to the Dock yard Engineer so I was able to spend a lot of spare time on deck enjoying the naval exercise taking place. This was to find the submarine.

The ship’s company had been given a wide but specific area in which to search and we zig- zagged back and forth for an hour or so without any defining pings from the asdic. The Quarter deck depth charge racks were primed with small detonation charges ready to signal a “find and kill” but as the day wore on the Sub must have become impatient and as I leaned on the rail I was startled by the vessel surfacing with a hiss and a roar as it passed abeam and perhaps only 60-80 metres away.
The conning tower hatch opened immediately and up popped about four crew members, one a signalman who started chattering with his Aldis lamp and a nearby off watch ‘sparks’ on our ship interpreted the signal as follows;

“Your bottom very is red, so must be your face”

One was reference to our fresh clean red antifouling after dry dock and the other to the embarrassment of not being able to find them while they were right under us. 
I never did find out whether it was a problem with the Asdic or the operator but I am sure that the Submarine crew was tired of playing games after several days under water and that breath of fresh air that wafted down the conning tower hatch must have been like nectar.

The next day saw a leading hand fitter and his apprentice (me) sent to the Submarine along side the Calliope Wharf to carry out some repairs but that is anther story and can be another post


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't want sound pedantic, but aren't they simply called signal lamps? I know everyone refers to them as 'Aldis' lamps but isn't this just a trade name, much like all vacuum cleaners are called 'Hoovers'. I know there are at least two other companies manufacturing morse signal lamps


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

bob jenkins said:


> what happened to the semaphore flags, they were in vogue long before Morse code. Bring on the yeoman of signals


A small problem with semaphore flags was that you couldn't see them in the dark.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

about 1900 hrs in mid atlantic sometime in the mid fifties i was summoned to the bridge by the mate to indulge in some morse practice with an approaching vessel.
i had no sooner flashed "what ship" to her when on went all the in-port lights showing the three cunard stacks of the q.m. , then lights out and away into the night, obviously the watchkeeper did`nt know morse or he did`nt know where the switch for the aldis was


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Ah happy days! I seem to remember that the Examiner for Masters and Mates was very particular about signals. Am I right in saying that four mistakes in your signals exam i.e. less than 96% earned you a re-sit?
I also remember when all ships passing Gib. were called-up on the 'lamp' with the 'What ship where bound?' question and 'Do you wish do be reported to your owners? This was night or day! I'm sure there are not a few of you out there who also remember using those awful shades to communicate between blacked-out ships on convoy. 
Talking of signals: why did they spend all that time teaching us about the International Code Flags and their uses? I have my own ideas - what do you think?


----------



## jodalo (Sep 24, 2005)

Have a play semaphore and signal lamps here-
http://www.toysoutofthepram.com/html/semaphore_and_signal_flags.html


----------



## Marie Keeling (Nov 29, 2007)

That was fun!(==D)


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I may have alluded to this before, when I retired I bought a Flagpole sought planning permission and was given it.
Up it went and I bought a selection of Flags Interco and Ensigns etc., on summer evenings I fly what ever Flag takes my fancy, "Prep", BZ, and of course a "Gin Pennant" which is flown as required, I promise anyone who makes it to me and identifies the Hoist will be given the appropriate reward.
I am also a member of the Flag Institute which reinforces my Hobby.
I was in the RFA and the craft of signalling was refined to an art, and of course a light is a secure method for the just about everything.
Yours Aye,
Slick


----------



## concorde (Dec 8, 2007)

what ship where bound was was a standard signal for us coastal men when we called up one of the Queens (re aldis lamp)


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

Two totally unrelated thoughts spring to mind!
The first. Someone made reference to high powered signal lamps playing on the clouds. At Wireless school when learning the Q Code, the one that always stuck was, QRQ (I think) - will you train your searchlight on the clouds, occulting if possible .....!!

Next. The funniest signal I ever saw was in Hong Kong. A Royal Navy aircraft carrier was being assisted by a tug. The tug hit the carrier just a bit too firmly. Quick as a flash, their aldis spat out, "If you touch me there again, I'll scream!"


----------



## jodalo (Sep 24, 2005)

Trever you must have your Dits and Dahs crossed the sig read sqweam not scream!

DIT DAH DIT- r DIT DAH DAH=w


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Trevorw said:


> ...... Someone made reference to high powered signal lamps playing on the clouds. At Wireless school when learning the Q Code, the one that always stuck was, QRQ (I think) - will you train your searchlight on the clouds, occulting if possible .....!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Every time I get asked one of these I have to "Run to the mattresses" [=P]

QRQ = Quick
QSQ = Quack
QUQ May well have been the one but it had been deleted by 1975.

QUP is indicate your position by 1. Seachlight, 2. Black smoke trail, 3. Pyrotechnic lights.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Kris, that's how I remembered them too. 

I thought the QU.. series didn't come out until the late '70s. I never bothered learning them. The other peculiar ones pertaining to navigation and SAR were in the QT.. series, as in QTG - something to do with DF bearings. Could the searchlight one be QTQ?

Gotta go, they're coming to take me away...

John T.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

QTQ was "Can you communicate with my station by means of the International Code of Signals (INTERCO)?

The answer, my friend is..........*here*


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Many thanks Kris - at last I will sleep tonight.

QUQ? - "shall I train my searchlight on a cloud. etc" would also have been useful when seeking "a ghostly galleon sailing o'er a storm tossed sea".

John T.

PS I've just had a flashback, I think QRH? was "is my frequency varying".


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

QRH - Your frequency varies.

Must be something to do with the time difference. [=P]


----------

